# DC to Blacksburg



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

I'm thinking of making this ride in 4 to 6 days, if possible, depending on fitness, time available and whatever other factors come up. Any suggestions on routes, places to see, places to stay, things to avoid? It's been a few (5) years since my last multi-day trip, but hopefully I can pull this together without too much expense.

Thanks.


----------



## sidi45 (Feb 24, 2004)

TransAmerica bike route? Of course you'd have to figure out how to get from DC to the Charlottesville area, but then could take this the rest of the way.

Or maybe pick up Skyline Drive and then take the Blue Ridge Parkway the rest of the way to just south of Roanoke and then over to Blacksburg.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

I was thinking of a route like that, anyway. Charlottesville, Lynchburg, Roanoke, rather than using the Shenandoah Valley to get south. But, you're right, I still don't know the best way to get to Charlottesville.


----------



## 1nf0s3c (Feb 21, 2010)

StageHand said:


> I was thinking of a route like that, anyway. Charlottesville, Lynchburg, Roanoke, rather than using the Shenandoah Valley to get south. But, you're right, I still don't know the best way to get to Charlottesville.


Once you get into the country it'd probably be best to take 29. It can be a busy road though...


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

It must be a different 29 than the one I know from when I worked near Charlottesville. .. .

One of my friends had a screen name "scaredof29"


----------



## 1nf0s3c (Feb 21, 2010)

StageHand said:


> It must be a different 29 than the one I know from when I worked near Charlottesville. .. .
> 
> One of my friends had a screen name "scaredof29"


Pick your poison - would you rather be on a somewhat busy, 4 lane road with a 55 speed limit or an unmarked curvy country road that's 1.5 lanes and 55 where one pickup can easily hit you/run you off?

I've seen people touring on 29 on my way to work in the morning a few times


----------



## freethinker (Sep 10, 2009)

1nf0s3c said:


> Pick your poison - would you rather be on a somewhat busy, 4 lane road with a 55 speed limit or an unmarked curvy country road that's 1.5 lanes and 55 where one pickup can easily hit you/run you off?
> 
> I've seen people touring on 29 on my way to work in the morning a few times


Me, I'll take my chances on the country road. I've driven on US29, I wouldn't want to ride it if there are alternatives. It's posted 65mph in some areas, and some seem to take this as a _lower _limit. In many sections, the pavement ends at the white line. 

Just because you've seen it done doesn't mean it's a good idea. 

Quite a few years ago, I rode through this area heading towards DC. You may consider my route in reverse. I rode out of Charlottesville on VA20 to Orange, via Barboursville. From Orange I took Rapidan Rd which comes out on US522 just S of Cullpepper. From Culpepper I took VA229 north toward Warrenton. 

South of C-ville, you can choose where you want to cross the Blue Ridge. The most direct would be US250 to Afton and take the BRP south. (The 15 or so miles on 250 is not too bad; most traffic is on I-64.) You can get off the Parkway at VA56 and follow the TransAmerica (76) route from there.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

freethinker said:


> Me, I'll take my chances on the country road. I've driven on US29, I wouldn't want to ride it if there are alternatives. It's posted 65mph in some areas, and some seem to take this as a _lower _limit. In many sections, the pavement ends at the white line.
> 
> Just because you've seen it done doesn't mean it's a good idea.
> 
> ...


Cool. I'll check this out and see if I can't put a route together.


----------

